# The Barber Pole of Food...



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll just leave these pictures here...









What's that in the oven???









lol a little green dye from the toothpick got on there =\ shoulda known better!









SHAZAAAYUM!!!!

I think I should crumble some bacon in hot cheez whiz on top next time. LOL Ohhhhh bacon, I love you so!:hug:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Two please, I'm a bit bigger than you. I'll place the order them now so you can get them here in 3.5 hours ready for lunch. I'll have a Stella with that as well please. No fries.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

oh hell yes.... pork-wrapped pork..... mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha Warren! Wonder how long it would take to get from here to you? And that's an all-beef frank, I like 'em better than pork =D


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

ah, the poor-man's bacon wrapped filet then. well done


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I've heard it before, Puff needs a drool face!!! I want to go make that right now.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe I want another one. First one wasn't enough!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, next time we get together Isaac, I'll bring the drinks, *YOU BRING THE FOOD!* oke:

Looks real good, hope you enjoyed both of them.

Julian


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha thanks bro, instead I cooked breakfast tho lol!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice!

Hook a brutha UP!! :dr


.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Breakfast.... Dinner of Champions! :0 



.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

ROFL dude you are something else.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw something very similar on one of the food shows (Man v. Food?) It looked good then, and it looks good now! 

Mmmmmm.... BACON!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

JuJuMan16 said:


> ROFL dude you are something else.


Indeed I am! And I wouldn't have it any other way! =D


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Man that looks good. I am going to have to try it myself.


----------



## Mixmaster15 (Jan 10, 2010)

jwise said:


> I saw something very similar on one of the food shows (Man v. Food?) It looked good then, and it looks good now!
> 
> Mmmmmm.... BACON!


And what's great is: There is no time NOT to love bacon....


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Indeed, Leslie! Welcome from Cherry Hill, BTW! WOOT NJ REPRESENT! haha


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice. That is called a "dirty dog." I haven't had one in a while. They are so good, especially with mayo and ketchup.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah, there's a name for it! Thanks bro, I'll have to try it with mayo next! I felt the mustard over-powered the bacon flavor on this one =(. The bacon also was not quite as crispy as I had wanted it. My dad suggested I half-cook the bacon first next time, then wrap it. Any thoughts?


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

The best bacon wrapped dog's are in the corner's of ghetto Los Angeles streets. You can smell these little stands about a mile away yummmmmmmmmmm


----------

